# My latest work - Caution: A Girl in Lingerie NSFW - Your Thoughts?



## Trever1t (Oct 8, 2018)

Here are a few of my favorites from my most recent shoot, at my home.

1)




2)
[url=https://flic.kr/p/PuL1r7]
	


3)
[url=https://flic.kr/p/M9KeZM]
	
[/url][/url]


----------



## Granddad (Oct 9, 2018)

You haven't lost your touch. In fact I think I like these even more than usual. #1 takes the prize for me with #3 a close 2nd.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 9, 2018)

Top notch! I think my favorite of her wasn't included here, but can be seen on your Flickr page...the one of her in black in the chair. We have missed your work!


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 9, 2018)

Granddad said:


> You haven't lost your touch. In fact I think I like these even more than usual. #1 takes the prize for me with #3 a close 2nd.



Thank you. I don't shoot too often anymore but Celeste made it look good.



Dean_Gretsch said:


> Top notch! I think my favorite of her wasn't included here, but can be seen on your Flickr page...the one of her in black in the chair. We have missed your work!



Thank you! It's amusing how different eyes view the same images with different perspectives. I like the 3rd one for it's classic pinup appeal, the pose, her skin tones all worked out for that frame. You guys liked other frames more. Art is in the eyes of the beholder or something like that!

Here's the frame Dean liked best. I leave a bit of headroom on the portrait orientation frames for use on instagram.


----------



## JoeW (Oct 9, 2018)

Lovely work.  Thanks for sharing.  Lovely model too.

I love reflection work (as well as "framing the model") and #1 is very well executed--great job.

For #2, my eye keeps telling me something is off with the background frame.  I'm not big on symmetry but when there are so many symmetrical elements I kind of want her to be centered in the background photo frame and my eye subconsciously gets irritated by that.  Also, without checking, I'm wondering if that background photo is level or not.

But other than my nitpicking about #2, I love all 4 of them.  She's beautiful, your glamour work (as always) is topnotch.  And your contributions are always appreciated.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 9, 2018)

The most beautiful figure I have seen in years.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 9, 2018)

I really like #1 (I might make the partial ceiling light go away...), and #3 is great as well; #2


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 9, 2018)

Yes, I edited that light out of the other images, I was so elated I was able to clone that mirror I forgot about it.


----------



## Donde (Oct 14, 2018)

Your photos are great but poor girl! I want to buy her a German chocolate cake!


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 15, 2018)

Excellent images.....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 15, 2018)

Donde said:


> Your photos are great but poor girl! I want to buy her a German chocolate cake!



Why not a tub full of jello


----------



## Donde (Oct 16, 2018)

Too lo cal


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Oct 16, 2018)

Donde said:


> Too lo cal



I think he was referring to her being in the tub of jello, not eating it. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 17, 2018)

Great lighting and editing. 

If I were to critique, I would say that I don't care much for the perspective in the third photo. It looks like you were above her head with a wide angle lens, causing her limbs to shrink in an awkward way.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 17, 2018)

DanOstergren said:


> Great lighting and editing.
> 
> If I were to critique, I would say that I don't care much for the perspective in the third photo. It looks like you were above her head with a wide angle lens, causing her limbs to shrink in an awkward way.


Well it was a 24-70 but yes there's the distortion.   Thank you!


----------



## Evertking (Oct 21, 2018)

Wow, just wow.... I wish I could spend the day with you and just watch you work.
 Can you share you Dodge and burn technique? The shot from above, well hell they are all winners and top notch.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 22, 2018)

Thank you. I don’t use dodge and burn per se, I use a form of cloning in conjunction with spot healing. Very simple really.


----------

